# C&C 3 Tiberium Wars Grafikfehler



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

nachdem C&C4 nun überhaupt nicht mein Ding war, hab' ich das alte C&C3 wieder ausgegraben. Spiele unter Win7 Ultimate mit einer HD 4850, neustem Grafiktreiber (10.6), den DX von Juni 2010 und der Version 1.9 des Spiels - und habe wunderhübsche Grafikfehler bei allen Partikeleffekten. Kompatibilitätsmodi brachten keine Besserung, hat jemand von euch mit ähnlicher Hardware auch solche Probleme, muss ich wirklich wieder Windows XP ausgraben, damit das Spiel ansehnlich läuft ? Ein alter Catalyst kommt nur im Notfall in Frage, da ich sonst Metro 2033 und diverse andere neue Spiele vergessen kann...
Bild im Anhang !
Wenn ihr Ideen habt, immer her damit !
Neuinstalliert wurde das Spiel auch mehrmals...

cu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiny49 (9. Juli 2010)

also ich hab diesen grafikfehler nur unter xp. unter win7 hab ich ihn nicht. komische sache.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Juli 2010)

Was für ne Hardware verwendest du, welchen Treiber  ? Das wäre jetzt interessant, dann komm ich vieleicht weiter...


----------



## D3NNi5 (9. Juli 2010)

immer diese Frage nach den Hardwaresachen, steht doch in seinem Porf

schau mal ob du in den Catalyst die AA an hast, oder irgendwas CnC dazu zwingt was anzumachen, schalte es mal aus, daran wird es liegen, wenn ich da was anmachen und GTA 4 zocke dann habe ich keinen Nico mehr


----------



## Lesso (9. Juli 2010)

Also ich hatte den Bug mal bei Age of Empires 3.
Damals lag es daran, dass ich auf 16bit anstatt 32bit gestellt hatte.
Jedoch gibt es diese Option ja in C&C meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Shiny49 (10. Juli 2010)

ich verwende den catalyst 10.5a . Ich warte noch auf den 10.6a bevor ich umsteige.


Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße


----------



## D3NNi5 (11. Juli 2010)

sorg dafür, dass nix von dem treiber erzwungen wird, so dass alles vom Spiel aus geht, das sollte helfen


----------



## ucbrother (2. August 2010)

Möglicherweise der Treiber.


----------



## Neurotoxin (2. August 2010)

Das Problem habe ich seit dem letzten Grafiktreiber Update auch... (lol) Benutze Win7 Prof und eine HD 4890...
Vielleicht probier ich es die Tage nochmal auf XP zu installieren, aber ansonsten muss man wohl einen älteren Treiber benutzen oder auf einen neuen warten...
Echt schade, dabei wollte ich das Spiel endlich mal wieder spielen. Der neuste Teil ist nämlich echt bescheiden ^^


----------

